# Haunted train station reopens



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ghosts or no ghosts, I love the pic of this joint.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/8236178.stm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like a fixer-upper for sure


----------

